# package tray, rear seatback, etc.



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Need to replace my package tray (68 GTO coupe). Please tell me this can be done without removing the rear seatback. Obviously I need to remove some of the surrounding trim and the door cards, not afraid of that. Seems like the only bit that may be caught by the seatback is the flap that droops from the package tray front... can that flap just be yanked up (and tucked back in)?

Why am I so concerned about this? Because I have a rear seatback from hell... read a billion threads on the subject, they all say just "unbolt those two bolts and yank upward." Well on my seatback, there are two giant clips on the lower corners that absolutely will not budge in any direction. Looking at the geometry I'm completely stumped as to how they could possibly be unhooked... they seem to be under extreme tension. Needless to say, no pushing, yanking, prodding, or otherwise has any effect. I'm almost tempted to take a cut-off wheel to them...


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Just take a pair of water pump pliers and bend the black finger that protrudes from the wheel well. Bend it so it's perpendicular to the wheel well and just pull the seat bracket off. You might find a couple of bolts toward the center hump also they will have to be removed. Once the bottom is loose just grab the bottom with both hands and lift up to release the clips on the top backside of the seat. One other thing, that little flap is glued to the framework structure behind the seat (not to the seat but the framework behind the back of the seat.)


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sixty7GTO said:


> Just take a pair of water pump pliers and bend the black finger that protrudes from the wheel well. Bend it so it's perpendicular to the wheel well and just pull the seat bracket off. You might find a couple of bolts toward the center hump also they will have to be removed. Once the bottom is loose just grab the bottom with both hands and lift up to release the clips on the top backside of the seat. One other thing, that little flap is glued to the framework structure behind the seat (not to the seat but the framework behind the back of the seat.)


Yikes... is bending that finger really the way it's supposed to work? Afraid it might snap off, it would be almost a full 90 degree bend. (I do have the two bolts at the bottom of the seatback also, removing them doesn't help with maneuvering the clips off the fingers, although obviously it's a prereq for removal of the seatback.) I'll have to investigate how well and even if that flap is actually glued down once I get off all the trim. Pretty sure the tray was replaced at least once in the past, and it feels like there is a little bit of play in the flap. I can pull it up at least a half-inch in the center (bowing up the tray as much as I dare), so it might not be glued. This could be the one time where I'm thankful for the laziness of the PO's restorers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You simply push down on the rear seat bottom section and pull forward at the same time and the cushion will pop loose. Don't bend anything! Then, there is a bolt at each side at the lower outer edge of the upper cushion. Remove those bolts, and pull UP on the rear cushion, and it will pop free of the bracket. At least this is how it works on the '64-'67 models I deal with.


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

So I managed to replace the package tray without removing the rear seatback. Luckily the front flap wasn't glued down so I just yanked it up. With the new panel I tucked the foam/flap back behind the seat with a plastic trim tool, it fits snugly so no need for glue. (And of course had to also remove all surrounding trim.)


----------



## Gates70GTO (Jun 15, 2016)

I am also replacing the package tray in my 1970 GTO. I have the insulation that goes underneath the tray. Do I need to glue that down or will it stay once the tray is on top of it.

I also ended up with a similar piece that is a Trunk Divider in A body GM cars. It fits behind the top rear seat below the flap. There is also insulation with it. How does stay in place. Someone told me there are wide metal u clamps that fit there. I am not sure how that work. Thanks


----------

